# Max weight limit for most UK strollers



## tu123

Hi peeps.

My LO is nearly 14kgs at just 11mths and very long.

My pushchairs advise a max child weight of 15kgs.

Apart from Phil and Teds and Baby Jogger most UK pushchairs seem to only go up to 15kgs. I have found a few heavy duty joggers and strollers from other parts of Europe that can go to 18 or 20kgs.

I just dont want to spend £300 min right now on replacing a pushchair.

Any of you still using your pushchair over 15kgs?

Anyone know of some cheap parent facing pushachairs apart from P and T and BJ?

I have searched all the well known UK brands and they are all 15kgs:-(

Thank you!


----------



## Floralaura

My LO was 30lbs at 12mths and is still around there at 20mths so borders 15kg and it over 9ocm tall (so rather tall too)..chances are your LO wont get any heavier..just even taller. Which is what I assumed with mine and its been true. 
We have a XT which is up to 15kg and its been fine..also had a luna, a apple, a dazzle and a pop whilst he has been bordering 15kg and all have been fine with him in it..I have found the XT to be best due to the back being longer so he has head room and its wide enough for him too. I would say avoid the pop as its not wide and makes them look like they are really squashed and the apple as it has a short back so his head was touching the hood..x


----------



## tu123

Floralaura said:


> My LO was 30lbs at 12mths and is still around there at 20mths so borders 15kg and it over 9ocm tall (so rather tall too)..chances are your LO wont get any heavier..just even taller. Which is what I assumed with mine and its been true.
> We have a XT which is up to 15kg and its been fine..also had a luna, a apple, a dazzle and a pop whilst he has been bordering 15kg and all have been fine with him in it..I have found the XT to be best due to the back being longer so he has head room and its wide enough for him too. I would say avoid the pop as its not wide and makes them look like they are really squashed and the apple as it has a short back so his head was touching the hood..x

Thanks hun!

The XTs look really comfy with the wider seat. Lil looks squished in my cheapie standard stroller. She still has width room in my Jane pushchair but her legs are at the bottom and head almost at the top. This pushchair is even bigger then the Bugaboo.

I wish i knew everything i know now before she was born!

Good to know your LO has calmed down in weight gain!

I just keep imagining the chassis will snap on me whilst out or something!


----------



## Floralaura

I used to think my LO would end up looking like a buddah he was that chubby lol..I look back on pics and am amazed lol. He has just gone upwards for the past 10mths now so is still off the charts for height and weight but is in proportion (ok for a Child much older but hey ho!)
The XT is fab, even with him in it I can push one handed..the frame isnt heavy so its easy to lug LO and the frame onto buses, it can be lay right down so great for naps (And its suitable from birth so I can keep it for the next), it has reflective strips all over so stands out in the dark so great for winter, I have had about 15 prams with LO and this is the 2nd longest one I have had and I wont be getting another for him now as I love this so much..I have the 2011 model and got mine 2nd hand (but like new) for £100 posted but you can get them cheaper on ebay. x


----------



## Bexx

Hun, the reason most UK pushchairs only specify 15kg is because that's the maximimum limit they are tested to in the UK. It's quite likely that they will take a larger weight, they are just not legally allowed to say so.

I would suggest you narrow down any pushchairs you are interested in and then contact the manufacturer and ask. If you have a look at the same pushchairs for sale in the USA, you may find they have a higher weight limit - this is because the USA routinely tests pushchairs until they literally break!

For example, I own a Baby Jogger Summit XC. It's listed in the UK as taking up to 15kg, but US sites list it as up to a whopping 35kg! I spoke to a BJ specialist retailer who told me about the UK vs US weight limits I've mentioned above.

Hope this helps. :)


----------



## tu123

Bexx said:


> Hun, the reason most UK pushchairs only specify 15kg is because that's the maximimum limit they are tested to in the UK. It's quite likely that they will take a larger weight, they are just not legally allowed to say so.
> 
> I would suggest you narrow down any pushchairs you are interested in and then contact the manufacturer and ask. If you have a look at the same pushchairs for sale in the USA, you may find they have a higher weight limit - this is because the USA routinely tests pushchairs until they literally break!
> 
> For example, I own a Baby Jogger Summit XC. It's listed in the UK as taking up to 15kg, but US sites list it as up to a whopping 35kg! I spoke to a BJ specialist retailer who told me about the UK vs US weight limits I've mentioned above.
> 
> Hope this helps. :)

Wow! Really! I had no idea!


----------



## RachA

I've had two that i've had an over 15kg child in. The one i used most is a Mama's and Papa's Aria - unfortunately you can only get them 2nd hand now but worth it if you can pick one up from ebay or the like - we actually had two of those we like them so much.
The other one we had - or rather have - is a MaxiCosi Loola - we've only recently got it but i gave my son a trial run in it as on the odd occasion we may need him to go in it - he's 4 now and no idea what he weighs apart from heavy!!


----------



## tu123

Thanks Peeps

Think i will go for this though:-
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_37_10751_-1_14552_126010_10001_

It takes a child up to 55lbs and has an XXL seat. And a fraction of the price of a Phil and Teds. I think il do an extra shift at work to cover it:thumbup:

She just look so squished!

I look the look of the Loolas too-they certainly seem wider than other pushchairs.


----------

